# Advice people!! Help!



## jeremykoh89 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey hi everyone!

I was just thinking of learning voice in Australia - Sydney Conservatorium of Music
Wonder what you guys think?

I've been hearing people telling me that because of the way they speak, they may have differences in techniques?

I'm from Singapore and am looking for a school which provides a very practical emphasized and performing-oriented vocal programme(bachelor course).

Good Day,
J.K


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

It might be worth visiting their site and if you can't find out what you need then email or phone them and they'll probably send you the gubbins. I don't know if any TC members live in Sydney, however the conservatorium's credentials look good and they're probably ok at dealing with different styles of voice/origin if they take in Australasia as a whole.


----------

